

Self-righting object - the Gomboc - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/09/magazine/09selfrighting.html?ex=1354856400&en=309ba9d0cc044d12&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
pg
<http://www.everyoneforever.com/images_fullsize/165-585.jpg>

------
rontr
Ugh. I tried to order one but couldn't get past the 'enter desired serial
number' page due to a Javascript bug.

I hope it doesn't take another 2 years of research to find the forumula for a
correct implementation of a Javascript event handler.

~~~
soundsop
After sampling a few serial numbers, the cheapest ones cost 1000 euros. Serial
#2 is a mere 100,900 euros.

~~~
tocomment
Why are they so expensive?

~~~
rms
Creative interpretation of supply and demand

------
iamwil
homepage: <http://www.gomboc.eu/gomboc_english.html> paper:
[http://www.szt.bme.hu/Munkatrs/domokos/cikk_archiv/100/final...](http://www.szt.bme.hu/Munkatrs/domokos/cikk_archiv/100/final/100.pdf)

------
pg
The site says there are an infinite number of shapes with these properties.
Anyone know if there are any that look dramatically different from theirs?

~~~
ivankirigin
quantify different and I'm sure they can find it

~~~
pg
With a different number of surfaces, for example?

~~~
ivankirigin
Surface as defined by a non-differentiable border, sure. Topological
differences could be easy to quantify. Extra points for knots and non-
orientable surfaces (e.g. a klein bottle).

------
dreish
And this is different from a Weeble how, exactly? I'm going to guess it's of
uniform density, unlike a Weeble, but the article completely misses that
point. Maybe the author was never a child?

~~~
brlewis
"It doesn't have a hidden counterweight inside that helps it perform this
trick"

------
streblo
only a matter of time before you can just CAD your own.

